# Repeat Pap - What code do



## aguelfi (Jul 27, 2010)

What code do I use if the pt has to come back (non-Medicare) for a repeat pap?  Do I bill an E&M if that was the only thing performed?


----------



## bonzaibex (Jul 28, 2010)

If patient comes in for repeat pap because of a previous abnormal pap, then an E&M code is appropriate.  Depending on documentation & what (if anything) else was discussed/covered at TOS, a 99212 is probably your best choice.  

If a repeat pap was necessary because the 1st specimen was inadequate, then I post a no-charge visit to the account for tracking purposes only.  My docs elect not to charge a patient or insurance carrier in this case.

Becky, CPC


----------

